# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  36 watu h klases pastiprinātājs

## janys

Nejauši atrodu shēmu varbūt kādam noderēs.

----------


## defs

Man liekas-daudz detaļu.Tagad jau tādu jaudu dabū ar vienu mikroshēmu.

----------


## edza135

ko nozime tas tristuris ar ic 1/2

----------


## ansius

> ko nozime tas tristuris ar ic 1/2


 kā jau shēmā apzīmēts - TL072 opamp (viā korpusā divi gab 1/1 un 1/2) - tikai brīdinu edza135 - tev shitais nav pa zobam...

----------


## Dunkans20

> ko nozime tas tristuris ar ic 1/2
> 
> 
>  kā jau shēmā apzīmēts - TL072 opamp (viā korpusā divi gab 1/1 un 1/2) - tikai brīdinu edza135 - tev shitais nav pa zobam...


 kas ir opamp un kads ir taa uzdevums?

----------


## osscar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier speciāli tiem kas nemāk netu lietot.

----------

